# Found at 18 Road in Fruita



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

it isnt a striped cat stuffed animal is it. If so there is another thread you should on here you should reply to. May be totally unrelated. Lost stuffed animal on ruby horsethief.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that one. The stuff I found wasn't on the river. It was at a mountain biking area/campground.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Bump


----------

